
Stuck between a rock and a hard place: Apple's new MBP - feelix
http://macdaddy.io/apples-new-macbook-pros/
======
yuhong
The standard two slot SO-DIMM laptops can support 32 GB now thanks to 8Gbit
DDR4. There was also 8Gbit DDR3 that is less common and more expensive, but is
supported by Broadwell for example.

~~~
feelix
Yes, but Apple use LPDDR* ("LP" for the low power variant of RAM)

~~~
sliken
The intel chips support 32GB of LPDDR3. Unfortunately apple doesn't sell a
32GB version, not sure how that's intel's fault.

~~~
wklauss
Intel ARK specifies 32 GB as max memory, but dependent on memory type. For
DDR3 is 32 GB. For LPDDR3 maxes out at 16 GB.

